# أنبياء كذبة؟



## sweet heart (8 يوليو 2009)

هاي 
أنا عندي استفسار بسيط ممكن حدّ يوضّحهولي ؟ بس بكلّ أمانة بليز 
قرأت بأحد المنتديات القبطيّة أنّ عيسى عليه السلام قال /  كل من يأتي من بعدي سيكون كاذب سيأتي انبياء كثيرين كذبة 
ممكن تعطوني الدليل على صدق هذا الكلام من إنجيلكم المقدّس ؟
أنا مسلمة و لكنني و بعد أن أمضيت قرابة الأسبوع في الإطلاع على مواضيع احد المنتديات القبطية بدأ الشك يساورني في ديني


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2009)

نعم هناك نصوص تشير الى خروج أنبياء كذبة يضلون الكثيرين:

متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 15 
[q-bible] 
«احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 

[/q-bible]متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 11 
[q-bible] 
وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 

[/q-bible]متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 24 
[q-bible] 
لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

[/q-bible]


----------



## azaa (8 يوليو 2009)

قال يسوع المسيح و هو على الصليب قد اكمل وقال ايضا فى رؤيا يوخنا انا الالف و الياء البدايه و النهايه و عرفنا انه سوف ياتى بعده انبياء كذبه وعرفنا كيف نعرفهم وقال من ثمارهم تعرفونهم فالاناء يا عزيزى ينضح بما فيه


----------



## sweet heart (8 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اخواني على ردودكم *
*وجدت أيضا هذه المقاطع من الكتاب المقدس تنفي أنّ جميع من يأتي بعد المسيح كذبة وهذا ما يحيّرني أكثر فأنا مسلمة منذ ولادتي وليس لي إطلاع كاف على الديانة المسيحية ولم أعرف ما جاء في الإنجيل إلاّ منذ حوالي أسبوع واحد 
لذلك أرجو منكم الصّبر في الشرح والتفسير *
*هذه هي الآيات *
الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي، والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي، بل للآب الذي أرسلني، بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم، وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم …. قلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون، لا أتكلم أيضاً معكم كثيراً، لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي، وليس له فيّ شيء " (يوحنا 14/15 – 30).

" متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي في الابتداء.

قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا، سيخرجونكم من المجامع، بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله.... قد ملأ الحزن قلوبكم، لكني أقول لكم الحق: إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم.

ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة، أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأما على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا ترونني أيضاً، وأما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين.

إن لي أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية، ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يوحنا 15/26 ء 16/14).


أنتظر ردودكم إخوتي 
سلام ​:36_3_15:​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (8 يوليو 2009)

sweet heart قال:


> هاي
> أنا عندي استفسار بسيط ممكن حدّ يوضّحهولي ؟ بس بكلّ أمانة بليز
> قرأت بأحد المنتديات القبطيّة أنّ عيسى عليه السلام قال /  كل من يأتي من بعدي سيكون كاذب سيأتي انبياء كثيرين كذبة
> ممكن تعطوني الدليل على صدق هذا الكلام من إنجيلكم المقدّس ؟
> أنا مسلمة و لكنني و بعد أن أمضيت قرابة الأسبوع في الإطلاع على مواضيع احد المنتديات القبطية بدأ الشك يساورني في ديني


اختى الحبيبه 
ربنا موجود وهوحى يسمع فيجيب 
تحدثى مع الله كصديق او كاب حنون قولى موضوعك هذا له بالحرف بدون مقدمات او حتى الفاظ معينه 
تختاريها بعنايه لانك تكلمى الله القدير ولكنى ليكن كلامك مع رب المجد ككلامك مع احد الاصدقاء المقربين لكى فكونى صادقه معه وتاكدى انكى سوف تعرفى الاجابه ...............................
موضوعك هذا اجابته ليس من البشر ومهما تكلم الاعضاء وقالوا رابهم فحكمه البشر فاشله امام مجد الرب 

الرب ينور طريقك ويلمس قلبك اختى الحبيبه


----------



## Strident (8 يوليو 2009)

و بعضهم أوحي لهم بكتابة أسفار مقدسة...
و طبعاً لن تجد في مثل روعتها، و لن تجد خطأ وحد!


----------



## sweet heart (8 يوليو 2009)

*لا أستطيع مناقشتكم فيما لا أعرف ولكنني سأتعمّق أكثر في كتابكم المقدّس و قرآننا الكريم وسأقرأ الكتابين بمحايدة وكأنني لا أنتمي  لأيّ ديانة وبعد ذلك سيحدث أمر من اثنين 
إمّا ان ألتزم بدين الإسلام و أدعو الله أن يغفر لي شكوكي 
او أعلن تنصّري هنا بمنتداكم و بجميع المنتديات الإسلامية التي أعرفها لذلك أدعولي بأن ينوّر الله بصيرتي و يهديني إلى الطريق الصحيح 
أختكم سارا *​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يوليو 2009)

sweet heart قال:


> *لا أستطيع مناقشتكم فيما لا أعرف ولكنني سأتعمّق أكثر في كتابكم المقدّس و قرآننا الكريم وسأقرأ الكتابين بمحايدة وكأنني لا أنتمي  لأيّ ديانة وبعد ذلك سيحدث أمر من اثنين
> إمّا ان ألتزم بدين الإسلام و أدعو الله أن يغفر لي شكوكي
> او أعلن تنصّري هنا بمنتداكم و بجميع المنتديات الإسلامية التي أعرفها لذلك أدعولي بأن ينوّر الله بصيرتي و يهديني إلى الطريق الصحيح
> أختكم سارا *​



*بصراحة اخت sweet heart لن اقول لك الا ربنا يفتح عيونك و قلبك لمعرفة الطريق الصحيحة ..و لمعرفة طريق الخلاص الحقيقي..
و لتعلمي ان الله وحده هو  المرشد .. و هو لن يترك احد منا في الضلال ..فهو دائما معنا​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 يوليو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لجميعكم*

*يا اخ manssour*

*انا مش فاهم انت تلف ودور على شي واضح انت مثل الي يخفي نور الشمس في كف يديه ويقول لا يوجد لها نور*

*اقرا الايات واضحة ولا جدال فيها*

*Mat 7:15 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! *
*Mat 7:16 مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ *
*Mat 7:17 هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً *
*Mat 7:18 لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. *
*Mat 7:19 كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. *
*Mat 7:20 فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. *

*واي واحد قراء قليلا عن حياة محمد يعرف ما هي ثماره *


*اما الاخت ربنا ينور لك الطريق لتعرفيه*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يوليو 2009)

*


sweet heart قال:



شكرا اخواني على ردودكم [/color]
وجدت أيضا هذه المقاطع من الكتاب المقدس تنفي أنّ جميع من يأتي بعد المسيح كذبة وهذا ما يحيّرني أكثر فأنا مسلمة منذ ولادتي وليس لي إطلاع كاف على الديانة المسيحية ولم أعرف ما جاء في الإنجيل إلاّ منذ حوالي أسبوع واحد 
لذلك أرجو منكم الصّبر في الشرح والتفسير 
هذه هي الآيات 
[size="5 [color="orange"]" متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي في الابتداء.

قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا، سيخرجونكم من المجامع، بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله.... قد ملأ الحزن قلوبكم، لكني أقول لكم الحق: إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم.

ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة، أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأما على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا ترونني أيضاً، وأما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين.

إن لي أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية، ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يوحنا 15/26 ء 16/14).


أنتظر ردودكم إخوتي 
سلام ​:36_3_15:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام المسيح إبنتى الحبيبة

[المعزى هو الروح القدس أى روح الله]​
الشرح 

 لقد أوضح المسيح عن الأنبياء، رداً على سؤال يوحنا المعمدان "أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟"(لوقا 7: 7) بأنه لا مجال لآخر، لأن مؤهلاته لا تُوفرَ لغيره، فقال "طوبى لمن لا يعثر في" (لوقا 7: 23). 

أنبياء آخر الزمان: وتحدث المسيح عن الأنبياء الذين سيأتون في أخر الأيام فقال "فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرون" (متى 24: 5) 
وقال "ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين" (متى 24: 11) 

هل المعزي نبي؟  

لقد حاول البعض أن يجد في المعزي الذي وعد السيد المسيح بإرساله بنفسه قشة يتعلق بها للإيمان بنبيّ يأتي بعد المسيح، وهنا لابد من توضيح عدة نقاط : 

1- لقد ربط المسيح بين انطلاقه وصعوده إلى السماء ومجيء المعزي من بعده، فصعود المسيح شرط جوهري وأساسي لمجيئه، ومن الواضح أن الفترة الزمنية التي يتحدث عنها قصيرة جداً، فقد قال "لكنى أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم"(يوحنا 16: 7). 

2- سيقوم المسيح بنفسه بإرسال المعزي. 

3- سيختبر تلاميذ المسيح أنفسهم هذا المعزي، فالوعد موّجه لهم قبل أن يكون موجهاً للأجيال التي تليهم. 

4- لن يكون المعزي نبياً لأنه ليس شخصاً بشراً يحمل رسالة جديدة، ولكنه روح الله، فقد قال  السيد المسيح: "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الأب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً "(يوحنا 15: 26،27) 
فهل هناك نبي أنبثق من الآب وشهد للمسيح

5- سيعمل هذا المعزي داخل قلوب الناس. 
قال المسيح "ومتى جاء ذاك (المعزي) يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة"(يوحنا 16: 8)، 
وأنه سيرشد المؤمنين ويعلمهم "وأما المعزي الروح القدس... فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يوحنا 14: 26).
فهل جاء نبي ليذكرنا بكل ما قاله السيد المسيح  

6- لن يكون المعزي مرئياً، لأنه سيسكن داخل المؤمنين بالمسيح
فقد قال المسيح "روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه، وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم"(يوحنا 14: 17) 
ولن يكون دخوله إلى قلب كل من يؤمن بالمسيح أمراً منظوراً، فيقـول المسيـح "الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم مـن أين تأتى ولا إلى أين تذهب، هكذا كل من ولد من الروح"(يوحنا 3: 8) 
فهل أتى نبي غير مرئي


7- لقد جاء المعزي، الروح القدس، بالفعل في اليوم الخمسين من صعود المسيح إلى السماء وقد دوّن الكتاب المقدس ذلك. تقول كلمة الله "ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معاً بنفس واحدة وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين، وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد منهم فامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا" (أعمال 2: 1-4).*


*رئيس هذا العالم هو الشيطان
ينبثق= يرسل*


----------



## Strident (11 يوليو 2009)

رائع مارثا...

شرح رائع و بسيط و واضح


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2009)

*


sweet heart قال:



شكرا اخواني على ردودكم 
وجدت أيضا هذه المقاطع من الكتاب المقدس تنفي أنّ جميع من يأتي بعد المسيح كذبة وهذا ما يحيّرني أكثر فأنا مسلمة منذ ولادتي وليس لي إطلاع كاف على الديانة المسيحية ولم أعرف ما جاء في الإنجيل إلاّ منذ حوالي أسبوع واحد 
لذلك أرجو منكم الصّبر في الشرح والتفسير 
هذه هي الآيات 
الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي، والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي، بل للآب الذي أرسلني، بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم، وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم …. قلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون، لا أتكلم أيضاً معكم كثيراً، لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي، وليس له فيّ شيء " (يوحنا 14/15 – 30).

" متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي في الابتداء.

قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا، سيخرجونكم من المجامع، بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله.... قد ملأ الحزن قلوبكم، لكني أقول لكم الحق: إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم.

ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة، أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأما على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا ترونني أيضاً، وأما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين.

إن لي أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية، ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يوحنا 15/26 ء 16/14).


أنتظر ردودكم إخوتي 
سلام ​:36_3_15:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


1- الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي، والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي، بل للآب الذي أرسلني، بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم، وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب فهو يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم …. قلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون، لا أتكلم أيضاً معكم كثيراً، لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي، وليس له فيّ شيء 
إذن الروح القدس المعزى أولا روح ثانيا مرسل من قبل الآب  ثالثا سيعلمنا كل شئ
فهل تنطبق تلك الأمور على أى إنسان كان 

2- متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي في الابتداء.
إذن الروح القدس المعزى أولا سيرسله السيد المسيح من الأب, ثانيا هو روح منبثق من الآب ثالثا سيشهد للمسيح
فهل تنطبق تلك الإمور على إنسان

3- ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة، أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأما على بر فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا ترونني أيضاً، وأما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين
هل جاء نبي يبكت العالم, ويبكت هنا بمعنى وخز الضمير الحي, هل للبشر القدرة على تنشيط ضمير الإنسان

4- إن لي أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن، وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية، ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم
فهل هناك نبي مجد السيد المسيح ويأخذ مما كان يتمتع به السيد المسيح من قدرات وأخبر التلاميذ بذلك

وفى النهاية, هل تنطبق تلك الأمور على محمد؟*


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2009)

عتابي على المسيحيين الذين شاركوا في الموضوع قبل المسلمين, لما فعلوته من تشتيت للموضوع و لطارحة السؤال التي تبحث عن الحق, راجع نفسك يا مسيحي, هل ردك افاد السائل بشئ؟ بالعكس ردةودكم كلها كانت تشتيت و لخبطة, كل واحد منكم يجر في ناحية و لم يستفد أي أحد من أي مشاركة من مشاركاتكم في هذا الموضوع. مع الأسف ضيعتوا وقتكم و فرصة تقديم الإجابة للأخت السائلة, مع الأسف تسمحون لطفل عمره 16 سنة يشتت الحوار و يشتتكم معه بردود لا تملأ السطر..

تم تنظبف الموضوع من هذه الردود البالية, و أي تكرار من أي طرف لهذه التشتيت سواء مسيحي أم إسلامي سيعاقب عليه من الإدارة, فالرجاء أن يراجع المسيحي رده و نفسه قبل أن يرد. لست في ساحة دردشة لكي تأتي و تقول ما تريد, أنت في مكان تقدم رد و جواب قد يكون سبب في خلاص إنسان.


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2009)

sweet heart قال:


> *شكرا اخواني على ردودكم *
> 
> *وجدت أيضا هذه المقاطع من الكتاب المقدس تنفي أنّ جميع من يأتي بعد المسيح كذبة وهذا ما يحيّرني أكثر فأنا مسلمة منذ ولادتي وليس لي إطلاع كاف على الديانة المسيحية ولم أعرف ما جاء في الإنجيل إلاّ منذ حوالي أسبوع واحد *
> *لذلك أرجو منكم الصّبر في الشرح والتفسير *
> ...


 

كل ما ذكرتيه يا اختي هو عن الروح القدس و ليس عن رسول أو نبي. المسيح أعطانا وعده, أن يسكن الروح القدس المرشد في الإنسان المسيحي ليرشده و يعزيه و يقويه, و هذا إختبار يعرفه كل مسيحي مؤمن.

في شئ مُهم جداً في العقيدة المسيحي يا اُختي الكريمة, وهو إن المسيح أتمم الخطة الإلهية, فهو كما قال جئت لأكمل, أي لا داعي لمجئ أي أنبياء و رسائل سماوية بعده, و يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس إن الله كلم العالم عن طريقة رسل و أنبياء, اما أخيراً فكلمنا عن طريق كلمته, بتجسدته و تقديم رسالته و خلاصه التام الذي لا يحتاج الى رسالة و عقيدة جديدة بعده. 

أقرأي العهد الجديد, لتعرفي الرسالة المسيحية و قاريينها بعدها بما تؤمني به بالإسلامي, لتري إنه لا يوجد ترابط أو إنسجام بين العقيدتين, بل إن المسيحية كاملة و لا تحتاج إلى عقيدة أخرى مُكملة و مُتممة.

منتظرين منك أي إستفسار أو سؤال لنرد عليه و نكون لكِ عوناً في توضيح الأمور, ليبقى القرار الأول و الآخير لكِ.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Strident (11 يوليو 2009)

1- أنا لآسف لصاحبة الموضوع، و لأخي ماي روك...

2- تكميلاً لكلامك:
المسيح قال على الصليب "قد تم"...معلناً إتمام خطة الله لفداء البشر...


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 يوليو 2009)

> أدعولي بأن ينوّر الله بصيرتي و يهديني إلى الطريق الصحيح
> أختكم سارا


نعمه وسلام اختنا العزيزة سارا
بدايتا اود ان اشكر الله وامجد اسمه القدوس لانه يتعامل من خلاص ما نكتبه ويعطى كثيرون نعمه الفهم
واحب اقولك ياسارا احنا هندعيلك وهنصليلك لاكن ياسارا انتبهى
الله الهنا يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون .... نعم هذه اراده الله لذالك هو يعمل معنا وفينا وبينا
لاكن ما هى ارادتك ان كنتى تريدى معرفه الحق ... فالحل بسيط اختى العزيزة  لاكنه متعب
متعب بسبب حد الرده وما تعانيه من مشاكل يصورها لكى الشيطان لكى تظنى انه مستحيل
لاكن لازم ياسارا نعرف ان الهنا اله المستحيلات... يعنى ان كان مستحيل نوصل للاله الحقيقى ...لالالا الهنا دا اله المستحيلات .. بل ان المستحيل امر طبيعى وسهل وبسيط امام قدرته وقوته وقبضه يديه القويه ومحبته لاولاده التى هو بذل نفسه من اجل كل من يقبلونه
طيب هل انا بتكلم عن فراغ ام ايمان قاطع وواثق
لا ياسارا الكتاب المقدس يعطينا امثله لقوة الله امام المستحيلات واعطى لكى امثله
فرعون وموسى النبى.... كان من المستحيل ان ينشق البحر لاكن المستحيل مستطاع امام قوة الله على يد موسى النبى
الثلاث فتيه فى اتون النار... كان من المستحيل ان يحيو الثلاث فتيه وهم فى قلب اتون النار ...لاكن هذا المستحيل اصبح مستطا امام قدره الله وقوته
صدقينى يااختى هذا هو ايمانا باله قادر على كل شىء وقال بدونى لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا
راينا يد الله فى حياتنا وفى اتعابنا واضطهادنا ومشاكلنا
ونؤمن ان الهنا حى يرانا ويسمعنا ويسمع حتى صوتنا ويشعر باناتنا وحزن لاجلنا ويريد ان يفرح قلوبنا
الله محبه من يثبت فى المحبه يثبت فى الله والله فيه
امام هذه القدره يااختى ساره هل اخاف من ما يخيل الى من مشاكل
اذا اطلبى ان الله يكون معك ويحافظ عليكى وصلى باستمرار الى هذا الاله الحقيقى
وادرسى بجد وباجتهاد .... هو ليس لاجل شهاده وقتيه ارضيه سارا كلا انها شهاده ابديه بيها تحصلى على حياتك وتربحى الابديه
نشكرك لانك بدئتى تدرسى الكتاب المقدس يريت اى جزء تضعيه هنا فى ركن الاسئله والاجوبه والاخوه هنا ممتازين بصرحه فى الردود
بس طلب اخير ياسارا
فى اثناء دراستك اطلبى من الله انه يسهل هذه الدراسه وان يرشدك لان بدون تدخل الله لا نستطيع ان نوصل للحقيقه
والاخ ثابت بيسوع كان مثلك اخ عابر من الاسلام
ودار بيننا وبينه حوار ممتاز جدا ونشكر الله انه تدخل وسهل له حياته والان هو يكلمك عن هذا الاله الحقيقى الحى الذى يهتم بنا ويرعانا
انظرى المناقشه هنا ياسارا والان هو يكلمك عن المسيح
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81992
يريت تقرى الحوار الجميل هيفيدك كتير
سلام ونعمه ومنتظرين عمل الله


----------

